# New Can-Am Accu-Just flushers



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm looking forward to giving these a try. Wish they were around a long time ago for paper taping offsets. These are a 2-1/2" and a 3-1/2". I don't have any offsets on my next job but I'll try them out on 90's and some funky 90's for now. I'll post a video when I get to some offsets.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Awsome idea would have come in handy last few jobs had a heaps of offsets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I finally got to try these out. First time was a learning curve and a little sloppy but they worked really well. The angles were already hand taped when I got there. I just coated them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF9WzlEWFxs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srQbe0bPiNc


----------



## D A Drywall2 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey Frank thanks for taking the time to make those videos. Looking forward to the update when you perfect the mud application. 
It's nice when we don't all have to learn the hard way.
I'm surprised Can Am didn't put out an applicator head to compliment the set.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

And thank you Frank for finishing someone else's job that can be the worst of all 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

That'll be a hand tool once you get it dialled in


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Good job for a manta ray


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Good job for a manta ray


A Manta ray that you don't own!

WTF You kill me truck ass!! Get the **** out the truck! 

Have you even ever used a manta ray?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > Good job for a manta ray
> ...


Lol I literally own a manta ray and tube. Can't say they have seen much use though.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Manta ray and flat applacator leaves two different beads of mud, Some may prefer the flat which is wider, Some may prefer the manta which is narrower.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Lol I literally own a manta ray and tube. Can't say they have seen much use though.


Of course not!! You have to get out the truck!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> Of course not!! You have to get out the truck!!


Not everyone is lucky enough to only have one horse Rick. Merry Christmas!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Not everyone is lucky enough to only have one horse Rick. Merry Christmas!


lol!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I literally own a manta ray and tube. Can't say they have seen much use though.
> ...


Lol true although I don't have an hourly guy right now so I am stuck doing a ton of patches etc. I'm lucky enough to have very good finish crews for my houses right now. It will be a bad sign if I have to start finishing houses. But as for the adjustable flushers, they look pretty cool and may work decent with a manta ray. Moore you want to buy a manta ray lol?


----------



## FinisherDave (Jan 21, 2017)

*Has anyone used a flusher with off angle tape?*

We typically use the reinforced off angle tape which we cut and apply by hand. Has anyone used a flusher on this and how well does it work?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

These particular flushers would not work on NoCoat or the wider Strait Flex products. Just not wide enough and not really necessary in my opinion. Those products are just meant to have their edges coated if installed correctly and coating both sides by hand is a piece of cake. A good roller for offsets, now that's a different story.


----------

